# Door open light for the front drivers side door



## Corinne_chavez (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi guys, I need some help here. I just got my first car, the door open light for the front drivers side door is on, I noticed this on Saturday the 28th, I pulled over and I opened and closed all the doors, even opening and closing the front door several times, maybe even slamming it a bit, just to see if it would take. I can't lock my doors from the inside however I can lock it using my remote starter and manually. I was reading up on this and some said to use WD-40 but I don't know if theres something else to this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Corinne_chavez said:


> Hi guys, I need some help here. I just got my first car, the door open light for the front drivers side door is on, I noticed this on Saturday the 28th, I pulled over and I opened and closed all the doors, even opening and closing the front door several times, maybe even slamming it a bit, just to see if it would take. I can't lock my doors from the inside however I can lock it using my remote starter and manually. I was reading up on this and some said to use WD-40 but I don't know if theres something else to this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Couple of questions. What year Rogue do you have? I ask because there is a known problem for the 2015 Rogue where the driver's door and back door may not latch properly. It only affects a small number of Rogues built over a two day period in June of this year. 

Did you buy your Rogue from a dealer? If so, take it back to them. Even if it's used there should be some sort of warranty to cover a problem this soon.


----------

